
How Microsoft turns their incompetence into my problem - wila
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-microsoft-turns-incompetence-my-problem-mark-schouten/
======
bastijn
This article would have been much stronger if the author included mail
correspondence with Microsoft. Right now it is only one side of the story
without any information on what exactly the author did to resolve the issue or
provide Microsoft with information so they could help. We just have to trust
the author he perfectly corresponded all information as well as Microsoft
returning answers that were clearly shortcoming.

This is not going to stop anybody using their services. So if that is the
authors intention (s)he should write a better rant :).

~~~
wila
Sorry, not the author of the article, but of course there's a history.

I don't think the intention of the post is to stop people using Microsoft's
email platform. It is about making it easier to troubleshoot, getting more
help from MS to fix issues.

Some more details here (in dutch) and they are not the only ISP with problems
sending emails to MS's platforms.

[https://www.webhostingtalk.nl/lounge/195046-kunnen-we-
zorgen...](https://www.webhostingtalk.nl/lounge/195046-kunnen-we-zorgen-
microsoft-wakker-wordt.html)

~~~
bastijn
> I don't think the intention of the post is to stop people using Microsoft's
> email platform.

From the article:

> Please people. Stop using Outlook, Office365, Hotmail. Microsoft seems to be
> unable to handle the amounts of email they receive and make it the issue of
> the senders that they are incompetent.

What is the author advocating here if not to stop using their services?

> Dutch link

Still only hearsay unfortunately. In addition not all messages are technically
sound. This is still a one-sided story presented without actual proof
Microsoft acted in the wrong. With this information the title might as well be
"how Microsoft turns my incompetence into my problem". There is simply not
enough information for us to know.

Now, this sounds harsh but it is not intended as offense. I only want to point
out how the message comes across to those not involved. Not sure what the
author is trying to achieve but I think (s)he needs to change his/her
communication if (s)he wants to achieve it.

~~~
wila
You are correct that it is a rant and that it could have been written better
with additional parts of the correspondence to make a more convincing point.

Note however that the forum I linked to where the post was shared is a forum
visited by hosters/ISP's and quite a few of us recognize what the author is
saying.

Seems there will be a follow up with more details.

------
hungerstrike
This title should be changed to "My problem with Microsoft customer service"
or something less one-sided.

Anyway, Microsoft customer service is excellent in my experience. I can't
think of a tech company with better customer service. Maybe Apple. Amazon has
good service for retail customers, not sure about AWS though.

------
samspenc
Unrelated anecdote: one of my family members was recently having issues with
one of Microsoft's online e-mail services (I forget if it's Outlook.com or
related) recently dropping legit e-mails from group mailing lists, and I was
glad to find something of relevance that I can send to them.

